# Blutrausch - Die Blutlinie des Bösen [Asmodier]



## spacetheace (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir sind berühmt-berüchtigt für unsere Fähigkeiten im PvP,PvE und im Teamplay.
Wir sind ständig auf der Suche nach unserer nächsten Herausforderung.
Perfektion, Unantastbarkeit, Dominanz und Zusammenhalt.

Das sind wir!
Das ist BlutRausch!

Wodurch bekommt eine Gilde ihr Anrecht auf eine Existens?
Durch gewaltige Memberzahlen?
Durch machtiges Equipment?
Durch Beliebheit bei Anderen?

*Nein*

Durch ein Ziel. Ein Ziel, dass alles einnimmt. Das alles definiert. Das alles was die Gilde praktiziert einbindet.

Unser Ziel ist einfach definiert.
Absolute Dominanz und Perfektion.
Nicht in Teilbereichen des Spiels, sondern in sämtlichen Belangen.
Dieses Ziel leitet unsere Handlungen und machte uns zu dem was wir heute sind.

Die verhassten.
Die gehetzten.
Die geliebten.
Die verherten.
...Die Besten...

Einfach
BlutRausch

*Wie wird BlutRausch in Aion aussehen:
*
-Wir werden auf der Seite der Asmodier kämpfen
-Wir werden keine große Gilde sein, sondern eine gute
-Wir werden zu Beginn keinerlei Allianzen eingehen, sondern nur Freundschaften mit Gilden pflegen
-Wir werden unsere Gilde in mehrere Squads aufteilen, welche die absolute Elite in ihrem Bereich, auf ihrem Server sein werden


*Nach was suchen wir:*

Wir suchen Spieler deren Treue und Loyalität noch ein Begriff ist. Spieler die ihr Herzblut in ein Spiel und in ihre Gilde stecken.
Wir suchen Spieler, welche in ihrem Können die Besten sind und in ihrem speziellen Bereich Erfahrungen besitzen die anderen Spieler verwehrt blieben.
Da das PvP das Kernelement von uns wird, setzten wir Begeisterung und Können in diesem Spielzweig für diesen Zweig vorraus.

*Unsere Orientierung im Spiel:*

PvP
GvG
PvE

*Vorraussetzungen um uns beizutreten:*

-Ihr müsst mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein
-Ihr müsst ein Headset und Teamspeak2 besitzen (http://teamspeak.com/)
-Ihr müsst unsere Regeln lesen und akzeptieren
-Seid euch im Klaren, dass unsere Gildenleitung sehr streng ist
-Macht euch bewusst, dass dass unsere Gilde nicht friedliebend ist
-Ihr müsst in unserem Forum aktiv sein
-Ihr solltet Erfahrung in MMORPG's, besonders im PvP haben
-Ihr müsst absolut Teamfähig sein
-Ihr müsst in jeder Situation durchhalten
-Ambition
-Leidenschaft


*Regeln:*


*1. Kein Flamen!*

Jeder ärgert sich mal und wird besiegt, aber haltet euch dann bitte zurück und äußert euch in keinem Fall abfällig gegenüber anderer Spieler.

*2. Loyalität gegenüber der Gilde*

Wer sich nur hinter unserer Gilde verstecken will ist hier falsch. Jeder Spieler muss alleine zurechtkommen, wenn es darauf ankommt. Wir helfn jedem, aber nur wenn es nötig ist.

*3. Teamspeak-Pflicht*

Ihr seid verpflichtet in unser Teamspeak zu kommen, wenn ihr ingame seid.
Dort ist es euch natürlich erlaubt Musik und AFK- Channel zu benutzten. Es geht hierbei um Erreichbarkeit.

*4. Gildenforum*

Es ist die Pflicht jedes Mitgliedes, unser Gildenforum einmal täglich zu lesen.

*5.Signaturen und Avatare*

Jedes unserer Mitglieder bekommt von uns einen Avatar und eine Signatur, die in offiziellen Foren benutzt werden müssen.

*6.Gildentreffen und Events*

Es ist freiwillig an Gildentreffen und Events teilzunehmen. Sollte man jedoch jedes Event ignorieren zeigt dies euer Desintresse.

*7.Gilde Verlassen*

Wenn jemand die Gilde verlassen möchte, soll derjenige bitte den Grund im Forum hinterlegen. Dies dient der Höfflichkeit.

*8.Twinks*

Twinks sollten erst angefangen werden, wenn man mit dem Mainchar sogut wie alles erreicht hat (Maxlevel, bestes Equipp)
Zudem dürfen eure Twinks nicht einer anderen Gilde beitreten, sondern müssen auch zu BlutRausch oder Gildenlos sein.

*9.Verwarnungen und Kick*

Verwarnungen werden nur von der Gildenführung und dem Rat ausgesprochen. Wenn ein Spieler 3 mal verwarnt wurde droht der Kick aus der Gilde. Je nach Schwere kann ein Spieler auch sofort gekickt werden.

*10.Parallelbewerbungen*

Es wird jede Bewerbung überprüft, ob sich der Bewerber auch bei anderen Gilden beworben hat. Ist dies der Fall wird die Bewerbung verworfen.

*11.Abwerbungen*

Wer versucht BlutRausch Member abzuwerben, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. 
Ihr denkt ihr passt zu uns?
Dann bewerbt euch bei uns im Forum

*BlutRausch Forum*

BlutRausch ist und bleibt Elite!​

*BlutRausch RP-Story*​
*CB6 PVP Footage BlutRausch*​


----------



## spacetheace (19. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Njo soll auch masochistische Spieler geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mmm du bist doch auch ein Masochist da du nach den Regeln der Gesellschaft lebst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es muss Regeln geben sonst würde es drunter und drüber gehn


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwabentier (19. August 2009)

> 5.Signaturen und Avatare
> 
> Jedes unserer Mitglieder bekommt von uns einen Avatar und eine Signatur, die in offiziellen Foren benutzt werden müssen.




Alleine deswegen würde ich nie zu euch gehen ^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (19. August 2009)

Sorry. Aber wenn ich das lese spiel *ich* lieber aleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Aber es sind ja nicht alle so. Hoffe ich.)


----------



## spacetheace (19. August 2009)

Schwabentier schrieb:


> Alleine deswegen würde ich nie zu euch gehen ^^



Jeder Member hat auch das recht eine eigene Sig zu führen nur werden wir eine Gilden-Sig benutzen die mit allen Membern besprochen wird ...jeder Member darf auch gerne vorschläge dazu abgeben


----------



## Membaris (19. August 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das meine Ausbilder bei der Bundeswehr menschlicher waren als ihr von BlutRausch. Nicht das ich mit dem Ton nicht klar gekommen wäre. Aber ihr übertreibt es allemal. Ich sehe in eurer Gilde nur Pflichten und keinerlei Rechte. Wenn mich wer fragt wie ihr so seid, dann werde ich diesen Spieler von euch abraten

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (19. August 2009)

Einfach nur zum Kaputtlachen, kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ernst gemeint sein soll... und wenn ja, mein Beileid.

Kleiner Tipp von mir ob ihr gut seid oder sogar die besten das entscheiden andere Spieler über euch NICHT ihr. Mit dieser Vorstellung hier erreicht ihr nur eins, ihr macht euch im Vorfeld zu den Witzfiguren des Servers eurer Wahl. 

Selten soviel gelacht bei ner Gildenvorstellung... und das leider nicht im positiven Sinne.


----------



## Membaris (19. August 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Selten soviel gelacht bei ner Gildenvorstellung... und das leider nicht im positiven Sinne.




Ja ich konnte es mir auch net verkneifen. Ist ja noch schlimmer als die Elementarwächter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

Naja ich mag sie nicht so dolle ABER :
*Man wird NICHT gezwungen in die Gilde zu gehen.*
Warum also sagt ihr, das die Regeln Mist sind?

Die leute die sagen : Hey Nice, gehen rein.
Die die nichts davon halten, gehen halt nicht rein.

Also warum muss hier jeder nen satz schreiben mit : Bla bla was für Regeln..
Sorry, ich finde das verhalten lächerlich.

Lasst sie in ruhe, und macht euer eigenes Ding.

Amen
Habt euch lieb,und Blutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## action-reaction (19. August 2009)

wtf meine alte gilde is auch überall wa


----------



## Snorbitz (19. August 2009)

Meine Fresse, die Buffed Community ist in Sachen flamen noch schlimmer als aion-welten... oO Interpretieren wenn man nicht weiß wie was gemeint ist, so lautet die Devise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fragen ist ja uncool.


----------



## Thoraxos (19. August 2009)

Würde liebend gerne bei *Powerwave* beitreten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacetheace (19. August 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Würde liebend gerne bei *Powerwave* beitreten wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann bist du bei uns aber falsch


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

spacetheace schrieb:


> dann bist du bei uns aber falsch



Ich denke das ist Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es sei dem ihm ist es hier zu bluuutig^^
Was ich aber nicht denke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal.

Blutige Grüsse an die Blutigen Blutrausch´ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacetheace (19. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist Ironie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke für die grüsse und auch euch alles gute für eure Legion. Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomas J. (19. August 2009)

ist deine signatur wörtlich zu nehmen? wenn ja, wird die legion nicht lange bestehen.


----------



## action-reaction (19. August 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> ist deine signatur wörtlich zu nehmen? wenn ja, wird die legion nicht lange bestehen.



diese gilde hat uzwei serverkriege überlebt in zwei verschiedenen games ist mit einer unterzahl gegen diesen megazerg SIEGREICH hervorgekommen.
das motto steht seit damals, der focus liegt im pvp.

wenn du deine meinung so stehen lassen willst ist es oberflächlich wenn du dich vorher net informiert hast.

naja gehen jetze eh zu grunde bin ja jetze auf der anderen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clydecreme (20. August 2009)

Stop the flame , play the game ! 

Wem die Regeln nicht passen der soll sich halt ne andere Legion suchen aber lasst doch den sinnlos flame ! Das hier ist ein Gildenvorstellungsthread und kein Raum für Leute die ihr Ego mal wieder rauslassen müssen. 

Anstatt immer nur zu "flamen" sollten diese Forenhengste vielleicht mal selber probieren was gut organisiertes auf die Beine zu stellen, was nicht nur 0815 ist.


----------



## spacetheace (20. August 2009)

clydecreme schrieb:


> Stop the flame , play the game !
> 
> Wem die Regeln nicht passen der soll sich halt ne andere Legion suchen aber lasst doch den sinnlos flame ! Das hier ist ein Gildenvorstellungsthread und kein Raum für Leute die ihr Ego mal wieder rauslassen müssen.
> 
> Anstatt immer nur zu "flamen" sollten diese Forenhengste vielleicht mal selber probieren was gut organisiertes auf die Beine zu stellen, was nicht nur 0815 ist.



endlich mal wer mit Verstand ^^ genau so ist es wir wollen uns von der Masse abheben und wollen keine 0815 Legion sein


----------



## Xâr (20. August 2009)

> diese gilde hat uzwei serverkriege überlebt in zwei verschiedenen games ist mit einer unterzahl gegen diesen megazerg SIEGREICH hervorgekommen.


 Uhhh ich bin beeindruckt ... OMG. 

zum Thema:

Wer hier seine Legion vorstellt, sollte damit rechnen, dass nicht alle die es lesen es toll finden. Da wir uns hier in einem öffentlichen Forum  bewegen, sei es gestattet auch Kritik anzubringen. Ich denke, um keine 0815 Legion zu sein bedarf es anderer Inhalte, bzw. dies könnte man sicherlich auch anders erreichen.


----------



## Eikju (20. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos

Lg. Eikju

Ps.: Flamed nur weiter - Ihr werdet schon noch auf den Sack bekommen, ihr bobbys <(^_^<)


----------



## Snorbitz (20. August 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> Da wir uns hier in einem öffentlichen Forum  bewegen, sei es gestattet auch Kritik anzubringen.



Flamen != Kritik


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. August 2009)

Das ja mehr Diktatur als Game .... es geht um Spaß und net da iein Disziplin Lager omfg.. das funktioniert auch ohne diese ganzen schwachsinnigen regeln aba wayne


----------



## spacetheace (20. August 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> Das ja mehr Diktatur als Game .... es geht um Spaß und net da iein Disziplin Lager omfg.. das funktioniert auch ohne diese ganzen schwachsinnigen regeln aba wayne


also bei uns gibt es keine Diktatur nur weil wir straffe Regeln haben.Bei uns haben alle Member ihren spass und so soll es auch sein wir suchen ja nun nicht gerade Dich ..sondern Leute die genauso denken wie WIR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Spieler die halt oben mitspielen wollen oder zu den obenren dazugehören wollen. Und an Hand unser Regeln sollte das auch den Bewerbern klar sein das wir keine Casual-Gamer (soll keine beleidigung sein) suchen


----------



## Goylarna (20. August 2009)

Tja keine Causalgamer.

Das kann ich mir denken, dass ihr keine haben wollt, die sich mit Ursachen und Wirkungen auskennen.


----------



## Lintflas (20. August 2009)

Nehmt es mir nicht übel. Ihr seid sicher ganz nette Jungs da beim Blutrausch-Verein, und ich habe schon ne Menge
lustiger Gildensatzungen gelesen, aber bei dieser Vorstellung hier ist mir vor Lachen gerade das Croissant aus der Hand gefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr die Sache ein wenig entspannter angeht? ^^


----------



## spacetheace (20. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht übel. Ihr seid sicher ganz nette Jungs da beim Blutrausch-Verein, und ich habe schon ne Menge
> lustiger Gildensatzungen gelesen, aber bei dieser Vorstellung hier ist mir vor Lachen gerade das Croissant aus der Hand gefallen.
> 
> 
> ...


Wir haben halt Ansprüche und Ziele die wir auch umsetzen werden. Und warum sollen wir nicht entspannt sein ??? es gibt halt Leute die kommen mit den Regeln klar und entspannen sich denn noch bei uns ^^


----------



## Mephals (20. August 2009)

Also mal ehrlich mir gefällt die Satzung zwar auch nicht aber ich *muss*  der Gilde ja auch nicht breitreten, das ist ja das schöne an Gilden. Ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern mit ähnlichen Zielen und Interessen. Deswegen versteh ich nicht wieso ihr so auf BlutRausch rumhackt


----------



## TheSp0iL (20. August 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> Das ja mehr Diktatur als Game .... es geht um Spaß und net da iein Disziplin Lager omfg.. das funktioniert auch ohne diese ganzen schwachsinnigen regeln aba wayne



Diktatur sind wir keinesfalls. In dieser Gilde haben die Member mehr Mitspracherecht als in den meisten anderen (Votes, Wöchentliche Gildenbesprechungen etc etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Soviel nur dazu

mfg TheSp0iL


----------



## Mister-Loki (20. August 2009)

OMG wie lächerlich!
Und beim Aionstraem dann auch noch alles zuspammen.
Wie kann man denn schon vor dem Start eines Spiels so schlecht dastehen.
Da hat imho jemand im RL ganz wenig zu sagen.

Freumich schon euch in den Hintern zu treten.


----------



## spacetheace (20. August 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> OMG wie lächerlich!
> Und beim Aionstraem dann auch noch alles zuspammen.
> Wie kann man denn schon vor dem Start eines Spiels so schlecht dastehen.
> Da hat imho jemand im RL ganz wenig zu sagen.
> ...


Wir freuen uns auch schon auf dich, nur wird es dazu nie kommen da wir dich nur von hinten sehn werden wie du vor uns wegläufst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopuslavite (20. August 2009)

Also mal ehrlich!

Wenn ich mir diese Regeln anschau werdet ihr auf dauer eure Member ned halten können!Das sieht mir nach ner Gilde aus in der es kein FUN gibt .

Was soll diese Strenge?

fehlt nur noch wer zwischen nem raid ne zigarette raucht bekommt kein loot oder fliegt aus dem raid!

Sorry sowas nen ich ned ne elite gilde sowas is absoluter schwachsinn.

Da würde ich lieber Gildenlos/legionslos bleiben bevor ich mich so ner gruppe anschlöießen würde.


----------



## psyger (20. August 2009)

2-3 jahre früher hätt ich mich auch beworben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel erfolg! vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf dem gleichen server ^^


----------



## action-reaction (20. August 2009)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch wer zwischen nem raid ne zigarette raucht bekommt kein loot oder fliegt aus dem raid!



die gibbet in abgewandelter form ^.^


----------



## Danf (20. August 2009)

> *11.Abwerbungen*
> 
> Wer versucht BlutRausch Member abzuwerben, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. Dies beinhaltet PK sowie Kriege.



                _
HaHaHaHaHA

lol'ed hart

so einen unsinn hab ich ja noch nie never gelesen


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2009)

Immer das gleiche Gilden/Legionen die vor dem start eines Spiels schon dick auf die Kacke hauen wollen und dann doch 0 erreichen....

Na-ja mein Gott viel Erfolg und mein Kos ist euch sicher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (20. August 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche Gilden/Legionen die vor dem start eines Spiels schon dick auf die Kacke hauen wollen und dann doch 0 erreichen....
> 
> Na-ja mein Gott viel Erfolg und mein Kos ist euch sicher!
> 
> ...




man da spricht der neid


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> man da spricht der neid






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Worauf?


----------



## psyger (20. August 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann lass mich dich mal was fragen

warum kackst du dich so an? 

jede gilde hat verschiedene ziele und die haben halt das ziel erfolgreich in aion zu sein. wenn man zeit hat wieso nicht?


----------



## Danf (20. August 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> dann lass mich dich mal was fragen
> 
> warum kackst du dich so an?
> 
> jede gilde hat verschiedene ziele und die haben halt das ziel erfolgreich in aion zu sein. wenn man zeit hat wieso nicht?



gief more lowlvlganker

ich stells mir grad vor wie die imba pewpewpewepicenganzentagabysspunkteimraidfarmgilde mit ihren imba roXXXor epics iwelche lowies UMPWND!!1!!!


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> dann lass mich dich mal was fragen
> 
> warum kackst du dich so an?
> 
> jede gilde hat verschiedene ziele und die haben halt das ziel erfolgreich in aion zu sein. wenn man zeit hat wieso nicht?



Ich kack mich net an ich hab nur das geäußert was ich schon öfters erlebt habe, das Gilden einfach vor dem start eines MMO's etwas zu dick auftragen und du die dann vergeblich im Endgame "suchst", davon abgesehen haben mich eure aberwitzigen Regeln zu einem Miniflame verleitet was man mir wohl net verübeln kann da ihr offensichtlich Spiele mit dem verwechselt was manche Menschen machen um sich ihr tägliches Brot zu verdienen.


PS: Seh zu das du schnell die Signatur bekommst sonst wirste noch gekickt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (20. August 2009)

oha jetzt soll ich angeblich in der gilde sein... wird ja immer lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> oha jetzt soll ich angeblich in der gilde sein... wird ja immer lustiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War nur ne vermutung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (20. August 2009)

Die Regel Nummer 11 ist am besten... wer Gildenmitglieder abwirbt hat mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen... Was wollt ihr machen ??? Einen eurer Fraktion der ein Mitglied abgeworben hat mit Duellanfragen zu Tode nerven XD ihr könnt keinen von der eigenen Fraktion einfach umhauen auch wenn ihr das gerne machen würdet. Ihr könnt ihn zum Duell herausfordern und wenn ers ablehnt was macht ihr Nasen dann ? Gildenkriege ist genau das gleiche selbst wenns in Aion möglich wäre muss der Leader der anderen Gilde einem Gildenkrieg ja zustimmen. Gleiche Sache wie eben bei den Duellen.

Die Regel 10 ist genauso schwachsinnig: Als könntet ihr überprüfen ob sich ein Anwerber noch woanders beworben hat , habt ihr Spione in allen anderen Gilden oder habt ihr noch das ganze Stasi-equip gebunkert und bei jedem Anwerber werden erstma die Akten eingesehen? Ihr habt 0 Möglichkeiten das zeitnah zu überprüfen ihr könnt höchstens die Gildenforen unter Bewerbungseck abfarmen und vll noch höflich bei dem einen oder anderen Gildenleader nachfragen.

Überarbeitet erstma eure Gildenregeln so das sie auch Sinn machen und nicht zum schmunzeln animieren. Das ist weit weg von Elite wenns bei den Gildenregeln sprich dem Grundstein der Gilde schon so derbe Logikfehler gibt, wie wollt ihrdann entsprechende Spieler bekommen die von a über b sogar bis c denken können ?

Erfolgsorientiert ok ich wünsch euch viel Glück aber so habt ihr kein besonders gutes Fundament gelegt. Zumal der obere Text mehr als nur überheblich rüberkommt. Da ihr a) jetzt schon die Besten seid obwohl ihr noch nix erreicht / gemacht habt. b ) keine entfaltungsmöglichkeiten mehr habt und auch schon alles erreicht habt da ihr ja jetzt schon die Besten seid. c) euch selbst in eurem Kodex wiedersprecht zb die verhassten / die geliebten.. die gehetzten / verehrten usw. 

Hätt noch paar Slogans für euch: Hart wie Stahl / weich wie Butter ... Dunkel wie die Nacht / Hell wie die Sonne...  oder  Blutrausch sind die besten / besser als die Besten.

So long 

Euer Epi


----------



## Ellnassil (20. August 2009)

Weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch alle so aufregt, gut daß ganze ist ein wenig so geschrieben als wolle da jemand Propaganda an den Mann bringen aber jedem das seine. Finde auch die Regeln nicht sonderlich anstößig, was wird denn schon groß von einem verlangt außer daß man ins TS kommen soll wenn man online geht und sich auf seinen Mainchar konzentriert.

Erfolg benötigt nunmal ein gewisses maß an Reglementierung und da sind die Regeln hier ja noch total Human hab schon viel schlimmere Sachen gelesen. Die schreiben ja nichtmal Onlinezeiten vor die Weicheier...... :-)


So nachdem Onkel Elli jetzt auch seinen Senf hier dazugegeben hat:


*Congratulations Blutrausch, you've officially been pimped!*


----------



## Eisenschmieder (20. August 2009)

vielleicht werdet ihr die besten im abyss/pvp pve was auch immer vielleicht wird ne andere gilde die beste in sachen wohlfühlen späße machen und auch mit lockerheit zusammenstehen...


----------



## Prixos (20. August 2009)

> Wir sind berühmt-berüchtigt für unsere Fähigkeiten im PvP,PvE und im Teamplay.




Ich erinnere mich an eine situation in der beta bei morheim , 6 leute von Blutrausch rennen vor 2 spielern der gegnerischen fraktion weg , als ich das gesehen habe (und ich habe davor schon ihre homepage gelesen) dachte ich mir nur, omg ololol ! jaja Elite des servers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwabentier (20. August 2009)

Prixos schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an eine situation in der beta bei morheim , 6 leute von Blutrausch rennen vor 2 spielern der gegnerischen fraktion weg , als ich das gesehen habe (und ich habe davor schon ihre homepage gelesen) dachte ich mir nur, omg ololol ! jaja Elite des servers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Video? need zum lachen xD


----------



## Prixos (21. August 2009)

Hätte paar screens machen sollen , aber da muß ich auch blutrausch in schutz nehmen . so ein bild gab es in der beta öfter , auf beiden seiten und bei allen möglichen legionen , denke mal das es damit zutun hatte das es nicht möglich ist das level der gegnerischen spieler zu sehen und die leute keine AP verlieren wollten!


So zum post allgemein . ein kleiner tipp von mir an Blutrausch , wenn ihr in einem neuen spiel leute werben wollt und im forum eure regeln aufstellt , solltet ihr diese vieleicht mal durchlesen und dem spiel anpassen , damit sowas wie " Konsequenzen beim abwerben , durch pk und clan war" nicht passiert ! 

wenn spieler sowas lesen und wissen das es sowas ingame nicht gibt/geht , erweckt es schnell den eindruck das die gilde keine ahnung von dem spiel hat und unorganisiert ist ! das nächste mal also nicht einfach  copy/past  !


Desweiteren würde ich mal sagen das ihr blutrausch einfach mal inruhe lasst , die legion will ja nur leute werben und selbst wenn die regeln etwas "seltsam" sind sollte das der legion überlassen sein ob die sie posten oder nicht , wehm die regeln nicht passen , solls seinlassen ! denke mal keine legion hätte es gerne wenn mann ihr werbethread zuspämt !

Ansonsten wünsche ich Blutrausch viel erfolg !


MFG
Prixos


----------



## Tja (21. August 2009)

Tja kaum ist das Forum größer, schon kommen die ersten Trolle, super Sache...


zur Gildenvorstellung:
Mich würde einfach nur interessieren, in welchen Spielen ihr die Besten gewesen sein wollt? In WoW sicher nicht, da dominierten ganz andere Kaliber (Ensidia, Method, Risen, Fires of Heaven) um nur einige zu nennen. Everquest 1 sicher auch nicht, da waren Magna Charta, Darkwind und Fires of Heaven ganz vorne zu finden. Wenn man sowas behauptet, sollte man es auch beweisen können...

Everquest 2? Auch nicht da sind Feral Fires und Ne plus Ultra tonangebend..

ps: Hart oder gar übertrieben finde ich die Regeln von Blutrausch wirklich nicht. Mich wundert allerdings nur der TS-Zwang wenn ihr wirklich so gut seid, benötigt ihr Stichworte im Chat und kein TS. Wie Elnassil bereits schrieb, es werden nichtmal Onlinezeiten vorgegeben bzw. verpflichtende Raidtermine abgehalten. Von einer Elitegilde würde ich da doch etwas mehr in diese Richtung erwarten.

Wie auch immer, viel Glück und man sieht sich beim Kampf um die Serverfirts :-)


----------



## Xâr (21. August 2009)

> Die Regel Nummer 11 ist am besten... wer Gildenmitglieder abwirbt hat mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen...


 Das geilste daran ist eigentlich, dass Blutrausch damals in WoW so aktiv von anderen Raids und Gilden abgeworben hat, bzw. es immer versucht hat, so dass sie überall verpönt waren. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Saralas (21. August 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> Das geilste daran ist eigentlich, dass Blutrausch damals in WoW so aktiv von anderen Raids und Gilden abgeworben hat, bzw. es immer versucht hat, so dass sie überall verpönt waren. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Das Geilste daran ist, das die Gilde Blutrausch aus WoW nicht die Legion BlutRausch aus Aion ist.  *sry... ich konnte nicht wiederstehen mit sowas zu kontern*

BlutRausch war vor allem in F2P-Spielen wie Rappelz und Runes of Magic aktiv und hat nun starken Zuwachs von Spielern bekommen, die auch in anderen großen MMO's sehr aktiv im PvP waren. 
Nachzulesen im Forum von Onlinewelten oder durch Nachfragen bei den zuständigen Personen. Bevor man sich also über irgendwas aufregt/lustig macht sollte man sich erstmal richtig informieren.
Aber kein Wunder das hier kaum einer ins buffed-Forum schaut bei der Community (wobei ich hier niemandem persönlich auf die Füße treten will und buffed.de an sich ist ja auch nice...)


Just my 2Cent...

Saralas


----------



## Ellnassil (21. August 2009)

Saralas schrieb:


> Das Geilste daran ist, das die Gilde Blutrausch aus WoW nicht die Legion BlutRausch aus Aion ist.  *sry... ich konnte nicht wiederstehen mit sowas zu kontern*



Ganz klares "Hole in one"


----------



## Xâr (21. August 2009)

> Das Geilste daran ist, das die Gilde Blutrausch aus WoW nicht die Legion BlutRausch aus Aion ist. *sry... ich konnte nicht wiederstehen mit sowas zu kontern*


 natürlich nicht.. *sigh*


----------



## Tamaecki (21. August 2009)

ich kenne die Pfeifen noch von AoC, wollten auch die ganz grossen werden.
Groß waren sie wirklich,aber nur in einem mit 5 Mann einen zu ganken, in einem 1vs1 waren sie die absoluten Nieten, und sagt nicht 
ihr wart es nicht, ich kenne euch und werde euch bei Aion auch wieder in den Arsch treten!!


----------



## action-reaction (21. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ich kenne die Pfeifen noch von AoC, wollten auch die ganz grossen werden.
> Groß waren sie wirklich,aber nur in einem mit 5 Mann einen zu ganken, in einem 1vs1 waren sie die absoluten Nieten, und sagt nicht
> ihr wart es nicht, ich kenne euch und werde euch bei Aion auch wieder in den Arsch treten!!



wie gesagt, dieses br hat nicht aoc gespielt.
silverschakal der aoc leader von br kam zu unserem free to play damals hat mich angebettelt ihn aufzunehmen.
hab ich getan, ihn später gekickt wo er wieder angefangen aht zu betteln wie ein baby.

der typ kann nichts und die meisten bis auf paar ausnahmen konnten ebenfalls nichts, das war seine aussage über br aoc.

----

und von wegen in den arsch treten, ihr unterschätzt die jungs hier,
i freu mich schon auf deinen flame wenn du von denen gekillt wirst.

----

I bin ehemals der BR leader gewesen, spiele aber nu auf der anderen seite und werd ebenfalls eine pure pvp gilde aufbauen und weese was ich freu mich am meisten gegen meine alten jungs zu kämpfen, bei denen weiß ich wenigstens dass se was drauf haben.
Die momentanen absprachen in anderen foren communitys geht eh in die richtung dass sich die vermeindlich besten und stärksten deutschen pvp gilden zusammen gathern und auf einen server gehen, wenn das passiert, werdet ihr endgültig wissen ob die hier jut sind oder net.


----------



## Tja (21. August 2009)

action-reaction schrieb:


> wie gesagt, dieses br hat nicht aoc gespielt.
> silverschakal der aoc leader von br kam zu unserem free to play damals hat mich angebettelt ihn aufzunehmen.
> hab ich getan, ihn später gekickt wo er wieder angefangen aht zu betteln wie ein baby.
> 
> ...



Meine Herren, wenn ihr schon so toll wart, dann zählt bitte mal die Erfolge auf?! Wer von seiner (Ex)Gilde behauptet, sie wären die Besten/Größten etc. gewesen, sollte das auch beweisen können.

ps: Dein Denglisch wirkt eher peinlich, denn seriös nicht gerade der beste Start für eine selbsternannte Spitzengilde. Und F2P Spiele zählen überhaupt nicht, da sie weder in Qualität noch Quantität an Bezahlspiele rankommen.


----------



## action-reaction (21. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Meine Herren, wenn ihr schon so toll wart, dann zählt bitte mal die Erfolge auf?! Wer von seiner (Ex)Gilde behauptet, sie wären die Besten/Größten etc. gewesen, sollte das auch beweisen können.
> 
> ps: Dein Denglisch wirkt eher peinlich, denn seriös nicht gerade der beste Start für eine selbsternannte Spitzengilde. Und F2P Spiele zählen überhaupt nicht, da sie weder in Qualität noch Quantität an Bezahlspiele rankommen.



kann auch nur einer sagen der vorher nie solche gespielt hat, der sich nicht gegen leute zu wehr gesetzt hat die tausende von euros in diese games investiert hat in relation zu wenig bis gar nichts auf unserer seite.

br history ist folgende: 2 server wars gegen weil wegen br, beide gewonnen bei rappelz, serverwar gegen weil wegen br, gewonnen bei rom,
first kills betreyal lvl 150 boss mit 110-120 gruppe in nem grinder (!), first inis gecleared. (versuch mal ne neue instanz zu clearen wenn sie auf geld ausgelegt ist und man mindestens 8k hp braucht sowie nen ordentlichen tank) wir haben diese ini mit 3,5k hp durchschnittlich gecleared

5-7 vs one von uns war keine seltenheit, da sind die jungs eben abgehärtet.

----

zum thema warum ich gut über meine jungs rede ist ganz einfach, ich habe respekt vor den fähigkeiten da, sei es skill oder taktik technisch.
als pvpler wil ich auf der anderen seite stärkere gegner sehen um mich zu messen, ich informier mich über die erfolge anderer und habe da einige i auge, und glaub mir da ist nur ein Bruchteil aus P2Ps, und die kennt ihr ja alle, weil es so wenige sind.

----

zum thema denglishc und alles andere was mit dem schreiben zu tun hat,
wer mich aus darkfall kennt der weiß,

_dude i fuck the grammer_

--- 

so und jetze zu dir, wer zum teufel bist du?

&#8364;: i hab gehört ensidia wird zoggen, schade nur dass ich auf eu server zoggen werde :/


----------



## xadeo (21. August 2009)

@Tja



Danke das du das geschrieben hast wollt auch grad so was schreiben ^^.


----------



## Tja (21. August 2009)

> kann auch nur einer sagen der vorher nie solche gespielt hat, der sich nicht gegen leute zu wehr gesetzt hat die tausende von euros in diese games investiert hat in relation zu wenig bis gar nichts auf unserer seite.



Nein habe ich nicht, erstens ist die Qualität immer miserabel, zweitens halte ich es für billige Abzocke. Gratis sind solche Spiele nur auf den ersten Blick.



> zum thema denglishc und alles andere was mit dem schreiben zu tun hat,
> wer mich aus darkfall kennt der weiß,
> 
> _dude i fuck the grammer_
> ...



Wie gesagt, super Start für eine selbsternannte Spitzengilde. Bin mir sicher, die anderen ambitionierten Gilden werden dehmütig vor euch niederknien...

Wer ich bin? Jemand, der gerne in gut organisierten Gilden spielt, jedoch FPS mäßiges Verhalten in MMORPG's nicht leiden kann und so leid es mir tut, ihr kommt eher wie ein CS-Klan denn MMORPG-Gilde rüber. So Sätze wie "dude i fuck the grammar" bestätigen diesen Eindruck.

ad Ensidia:
Ja ein Teil von ihnen wird wechseln.


----------



## action-reaction (21. August 2009)

leigt wohl daran das darkfall nen fps mmo ist, und ich inner ami gilde war


----------



## Maugaran (21. August 2009)

Snorbitz schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, die Buffed Community ist in Sachen flamen noch schlimmer als aion-welten... oO




wow das ist mal ne komische einschätzung... das aion-welten forum ist zu 90% voller netter leute.... hier kannst du 70% an Usern vergessen. Das Aion Forum hier geht noch, aber schau dir mal einfach die Kommentare auf dieser Seite an... dann weißt du auf welchem Niveau sich Buffed bewegt.... unter Talkshows..


----------



## Pitchpaw (21. August 2009)

ich sags mal so: das hier ist ein rekrutierungsthread, keine schriftliche flameeinladung. thema kritik: jo seh ich ein, aber ich les die paar sachverhalte, die hier angebracht wurden nun zum x-ten mal.
nein ich bin kein member von br, will auch nicht rein, aber wems gefällt bitteschön. meine meinung: die, die was aufm kasten haben lassen es nicht raushängen, aber ich lass mich auch gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also dann liebe br'ler, wünsch euch viel erfolg, zeigt was ihr könnt und verzichtet auf rechtfertigug, das spiel erscheint am 25sten september, danach trennt sich erst die spreu vom weizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## spacetheace (21. August 2009)

Pitchpaw schrieb:


> ich sags mal so: das hier ist ein rekrutierungsthread, keine schriftliche flameeinladung. thema kritik: jo seh ich ein, aber ich les die paar sachverhalte, die hier angebracht wurden nun zum x-ten mal.
> nein ich bin kein member von br, will auch nicht rein, aber wems gefällt bitteschön. meine meinung: die, die was aufm kasten haben lassen es nicht raushängen, aber ich lass mich auch gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die netten zeilen von dir auch dir wünschen wir einen schönen Aion start.
Da wir aber schon alle bei BR am 20.9.2009 anfangen, werden wir uns also wenn erst paar Tage später sehn da du am 25.9.2009 anfängst

und nochmals zu den die meinen uns zu kennen:Wir sind nicht BR aus WoW,AoC,GW,SWG,EQ1+2 usw. der Hauptkern kommt von Rappelz und Runes of Magic oder man kannte sich unter einander ..Ich selber bin seit Aion dazu gestoßen kenne BR aber auch schon aus RoM zeiten als ich auf dem PvP server gespielt habe .
Also bitte unterlasst das Flamen von ja BR die haben wir bei WoW (oder anderen games )immer fertig gemacht .


----------



## Deis (21. August 2009)

Ich finde die Regeln auch ziemlich hart, vor allem dass man in keine andere Gilde darf.
Aber wem das nicht zusagt, der muss der Gilde ja auch net beitreten. Wo isn das Problem ?


----------



## Lillyan (21. August 2009)

Ich habe die Diskussion hier gelöscht. Was ich immer vorgefallen ist: Ihr dürft es gerne Zam oder Xanthippchen melden. Öffentliche Anprangerungen und Beleidigungen werden hier aber nicht gern gesehen.

Das selbe gilt für Beleidigungen gegen die Gilde. Ihr dürft gerne über die Regelungen diskutieren, aber werdet dabei nicht beleidigend.


----------



## Kandalon (25. August 2009)

action-reaction schrieb:


> wie gesagt, dieses br hat nicht aoc gespielt.
> silverschakal der aoc leader von br kam zu unserem free to play damals hat mich angebettelt ihn aufzunehmen.
> hab ich getan, ihn später gekickt wo er wieder angefangen aht zu betteln wie ein baby.
> 
> ...







oh, das ist aber schade wenn die alle auf den gleichen server gehen und sich absprechen. da werden die skill0r hier ja nix zu melden haben, wenn sich die anständigen legionen auf nen server einigen.




ach übrigens, wer auch nur ansatzweise skill hat, der posaunt es nicht so durch die gegend. tut er das doch, kann er gar nix. 

gut, dass trifft dann wieder auf euch zu, richtig.



rappelz..hm.. warte kurz ich überlege mir ne passende antwort.. ah jetzt ja: HAHA



schon viele vorstellungen gelesen, aber so ne lachnummer wie ihr hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



übrigens, ich kenn dich aus darkfall. da gabs euch ja glaub auch ne starke woche. dominanz und perfektion war da jetzt eher nicht euer fachgebiet. eures war glaub ich lootverteiler, danke dafür nochmals. herzliche grüsse von den ninjas =)



ps: wenn ich gross bin, bewerb ich mich auch bei euch.


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2009)

action-reaction schrieb:


> €: i hab gehört ensidia wird zoggen, gut nur dass ich auf eu server zoggen werde :/


fixed.


----------



## Sin (25. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> fixed.



OMG Ray, dich hab ich ja seit Warhammer nimma gesehen ^^


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> OMG Ray, dich hab ich ja seit Warhammer nimma gesehen ^^


Kann daran liegen dass ich lang nicht aktiv im Forum war.. und es jetzt auch mehr aus belustigung bin. ;>
Sehts als gratis Push an. (;


----------



## Darjun (27. August 2009)

also ihr habt ja mächtig viele und strenge regeln die man einhalten muss aber was kann blutrausch so bieten?
ich meine gibts irgendwelche handfesten referenzen die mir sagen das ihr auch wirklich so gut seid wie ihr euch hier präsentiert?
könnte ja die volle kacknoobgilde sein die nur grosse töne spuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darjun (27. August 2009)

ahja nochwas.........da ihr ja elitespieler sucht die sich (fast völlig) unterwerfen dann hätte ich den perfekten kanditaten!!!
er nennt sich *killercommando* und wäre sicher eine absolute bereicherung für blutrausch da er absolut elite pro und imba ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. August 2009)

Bitte unterlasst das ganze Off-Topic geposted und übermäßige Thread-Gepushe!


----------



## Xlii (28. August 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Die Regel 10 ist genauso schwachsinnig: Als könntet ihr überprüfen ob sich ein Anwerber noch woanders beworben hat , habt ihr Spione in allen anderen Gilden oder habt ihr noch das ganze Stasi-equip gebunkert und bei jedem Anwerber werden erstma die Akten eingesehen? Ihr habt 0 Möglichkeiten das zeitnah zu überprüfen ihr könnt höchstens die Gildenforen unter Bewerbungseck abfarmen und vll noch höflich bei dem einen oder anderen Gildenleader nachfragen.




Vorweg ich bin nicht bei Blutrausch und auch kein Fanboy. 
Das von dir angesprochene ist sehr leicht zu testen, der Punkt zeitnah ist dabei entscheidend.
Bei einer starken Gruppierung mit wenigen Spielern, wirste nicht ebend aufgenommen, da darfste erstmal 1-2 Monate nebenher mitlatschen und dich beweisen.
Jemand der sich von vorne herein schon bei verschiedenen Gilden bewirbt, hat sich A nur oberflächlich informiert und wird B nicht die Geduld aufbringen. Er taucht einfach iwann nimmer auf, da ne andere Gilde mit niedrigeren Ansprüchen ihn bereits aufgenommen hat. Problem gelöst.

Desweiteren sind die Regularien keineswegs hart. Man wird diese in ähnlicher Form bei vielen ambitionierten Gilden vorfinden und weisste was, man wird es mögen. Man hat numal keinen Bock, das 50% die restlichen 50% nur mit durchzieht.

Was ich nur entäuschend finde, ist das Blutrausch ihr Limit von 30 auf 40 und nun bis 50 aufgeweicht hat. Hoffentlich werden sie dadurch nicht zahnlos.
Aber gut, vor einem Release ist es sicher schwer die schwarzen Schafe auszusortieren. Ich vermute mal das nach dem erstem Monat, Leute die das Tempo nicht mithalten können wohl freiwillig gehen und der Rest nochmal gut sortiert wird.
Was man ihnen sicherlich negativ anrechnen kann, ist das arrogante Auftreten was eigentlich nicht nötig ist. Es wird aber Befriedigung bringen, es den Flamern dann bewiesen zu haben.


Meine Prognose:
Die ersten 1-2 Monate wird man hier Beispiele finden, wo Blutrauschmember umgezergt werden und dieses lasziv mit Screens belegen.
Wenn sich anschliessend der harte Kern gruppiert hat und man sich von den Mitläufern entledigt hat, wird es schnell ganz still, seitens der Flamer.


----------



## spacetheace (10. September 2009)

wir spielen die OB auf dem Server Spatalos


----------



## Schwabentier (10. September 2009)

Auf welchen Server werdet ihr denn gehen? Kommt ihr auch auf Thor?


----------



## TheSp0iL (10. September 2009)

unsere Serverwahl werden wir Sonntag abend bekannt geben.

mfg Spoil


----------



## Schwabentier (11. September 2009)

Wäre cool wenn es hier dann postest, verfolge das dann hier ^^


----------



## Schwabentier (14. September 2009)

Sonntag Abend is vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie schauts aus?


----------



## spacetheace (14. September 2009)

Schwabentier schrieb:


> Sonntag Abend is vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heute im laufe des Tages werden wir unseren Server bekannt geben wo wir dann spielen werden


----------



## Schwabentier (14. September 2009)

Na wie siehts nun aus? ^^


----------



## spacetheace (14. September 2009)

Schwabentier schrieb:


> Na wie siehts nun aus? ^^


nach absprache anderer Legionen werden wir alle erst am 18.09.2009 bekannt geben auf welchen Server wir alle zu finden sind


----------



## Schwabentier (14. September 2009)

Ja ich weis schon, habs im ts gehört das ihr zum selben Verbund gehören wollt wie wir.


----------



## G.I.Lukas (14. September 2009)

Da bin ich mal neugierig... WAS ist das denn für ein Verbund? und wer gehört alles dazu?

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Sin (15. September 2009)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, haben sich 11 größere Gildenleader getroffen um herauszufinden auf welchen Server sie ab release rum roXXorn.

Achja, und der Server ist Votan den sie "auserwählt" haben.


----------



## Schwabentier (15. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, haben sich 11 größere Gildenleader getroffen um herauszufinden auf welchen Server sie ab release rum roXXorn.
> 
> Achja, und der Server ist Votan den sie "auserwählt" haben.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht mit der Serverwahl, der rest stimmt aber.


----------



## G.I.Lukas (15. September 2009)

WOW wie aufregend ein Geheimtreffen wie bei den Illuminati, will auch^^ ne spaß na dann Wünscher ich euer "Förderation" viel Erfolg!


----------



## davinci2k8 (15. September 2009)

naja bei der grösse eines "verbundes" solltet ihr aber wirklich schnell sein, weiss ja nicht wie gross die legionen so im schnitt sind, oder ihr solltet alle Elyos spielen.
Wie auch schon in der OB wird ganz schnell schicht sein mit Asmo sobald ein verhältnis von 2:1 herrscht.

Was ich bisher von Blutrausch lese höre oder sehe.... naja war leider bisher nichts gutes, hatte mich auch damals schon über euch informiert etc, kann nur sagen schade das ihr nun dieses Bild auf andere werft oder die anderen sich dieses Bild von euch machen ist ja auch egal woher es kommt, fakt ist: Es ist so...

wie dem auch sei, wünsche euch für die zukunft alles gute und viel erfolg, wenn ihr auch nur teilweise so erfolgreich werdet wie ihr es euch vorstellt freut es mich, uns mich, mit euch zu messen, hoffe nur das ihr dafür elyos spielen werdet xD

so far, 
man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld

gruss Marrakesh

*edit*
ok seits asmo, dann viel glück das ihr alle auf einen server gelangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wernerwalla (15. September 2009)

8.Twinks

Twinks sollten erst angefangen werden, wenn man mit dem Mainchar sogut wie alles erreicht hat (Maxlevel, bestes Equipp)
Zudem dürfen eure Twinks nicht einer anderen Gilde beitreten, sondern müssen auch zu BlutRausch oder Gildenlos sein.

Führer  befiehl...  wir  folgen,,,lol    am besten noch auf thor    dann seit  ihr  richtig  eingeordnet


----------



## spacetheace (15. September 2009)

davinci2k8 schrieb:


> naja bei der grösse eines "verbundes" solltet ihr aber wirklich schnell sein, weiss ja nicht wie gross die legionen so im schnitt sind, oder ihr solltet alle Elyos spielen.
> Wie auch schon in der OB wird ganz schnell schicht sein mit Asmo sobald ein verhältnis von 2:1 herrscht.
> 
> Was ich bisher von Blutrausch lese höre oder sehe.... naja war leider bisher nichts gutes, hatte mich auch damals schon über euch informiert etc, kann nur sagen schade das ihr nun dieses Bild auf andere werft oder die anderen sich dieses Bild von euch machen ist ja auch egal woher es kommt, fakt ist: Es ist so...
> ...


wenn du genau hin geschaut hättest würdest du sehn das wir Asmodier spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (15. September 2009)

Unterlasst bitte die ganzen sinnlosen Off-Topic Postings!


----------



## kicks (15. September 2009)

wernerwalla schrieb:


> 8.Twinks
> 
> Twinks sollten erst angefangen werden, wenn man mit dem Mainchar sogut wie alles erreicht hat (Maxlevel, bestes Equipp)
> Zudem dürfen eure Twinks nicht einer anderen Gilde beitreten, sondern müssen auch zu BlutRausch oder Gildenlos sein.
> ...



Das hat wohl eher was damit zu tun, dass sie keine Spieler dabei haben wollen, die dauertwinken und der Gilde nichts bringen. Das Game ist ausgelegt auf Gruppenspiel, Gruppen- und Mass PvP und da bringt es nun mal nichts wenn man Spieler mit 10 level15 Twinks dabei hat, die nur Platz verschwenden.

btw. es heisst "seid" nicht "seit". Eventuell mal den Kopf benutzen beim Posten von deiner braunen Grütze, just saying..


----------



## St1ck1e (15. September 2009)

Eieiei....

Also sehr interessant sowas mal zu lesen. Ich kann für mich allerdings sagen das eine solche Gilde bzw. Legion nie in Frage käme. Ich finde Spiele sind Spiele und Sie dienen dazu ab und an einem die Langeweile zu vertreiben und nicht, sein Leben nach einen Spiel auszurichten und sich darin noch regeln diktieren zu lassen. 

Das richtige Leben ist schon hart genug und dort gibt es auch schon genug Regeln und Menschen die einem vorschreiben was man zu tun und zu lassen hat.

Gut finde ich hier, das einem von Vorneherein klipp und klar gesagt wird was auf einen zu kommt.

Diktatur und ein Sektenähnliches Zusammensein... LOL da fehlt nur noch das Steuern erhoben werden wenn man dort Mitglied wird...

Naja Extremisten gibts wohl in jeder Form des Seins....

Ich kann nur hoffen das es nicht viele geben wird die sich einer solchen Unterwerfung anschliessen.


----------



## kicks (15. September 2009)

/OT

keine Ahnung weshalb in Spiele Foren immer so ein Unsinn geschrieben wird. Wenn du in einen Fussballverein gehst, der sich nicht nur zum Saufen trifft, sondern Erfolg haben will, dann wirst du auch dort Regeln befolgen müssen. Pünktlich zum Training erscheinen usw. Wer entspannen will geht zu den Thekenmannschaften oder macht ein Nickerchen in der Sonne. Das ist so bei jeder Freizeitbeschäftigung und MMOs fallen genau darunter. Wenn die Mehrheit hier nur twinken will.. bitte schön. Aber tut doch nicht immer so, als wärt ihr die besseren Menschen. Allein eure Argumentation ist schon so löchrig, dass man sich seinen Teil denken kann..


----------



## Dragonsóul (15. September 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich mir gefällt die Satzung zwar auch nicht aber ich *muss*  der Gilde ja auch nicht breitreten, das ist ja das schöne an Gilden. Ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern mit ähnlichen Zielen und Interessen. Deswegen versteh ich nicht wieso ihr so auf BlutRausch rumhackt



Meine Meinung, jedem das seine. Jeder der das liest und sich denkt "das hört sich gut für mich an, die denken so wie ich" wird sich über diese Regeln freuen, zudem das meisten intern dann nicht mehr ganz so streng ist. Es gibt halt Richtlinien die aufgestellt werden müssen. So wie in jeder anderen Legion die Erfolg haben will. Und hier wird direkt darauf hingewiesen was sie erreichen wollen und vor allem wie.
Wems net passt der läst es halt.


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> Meine Meinung, jedem das seine. Jeder der das liest und sich denkt "das hört sich gut für mich an, die denken so wie ich" wird sich über diese Regeln freuen, zudem das meisten intern dann nicht mehr ganz so streng ist. Es gibt halt Richtlinien die aufgestellt werden müssen. So wie in jeder anderen Legion die Erfolg haben will. Und hier wird direkt darauf hingewiesen was sie erreichen wollen und vor allem wie.
> Wems net passt der läst es halt.



Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Wenn euch die Gilde interessiert und ihr etwas nachfragen wollt, dann tut es. Wenn euch die Gilde nicht interessiert und ihr mit den Regeln keinen Spaß haben könntet, dann haltet euch bitte aus diesem Thread fern. Die Diskussion hat nun lang genug gedauert.

Spam und Beleidigungen wurden gelöscht. Lese ihr hier in Zukunft nochmal derartiges darf man sich über eine kleine Auszeit freuen.


----------



## Ralistos (16. September 2009)

Wünsche Euch noch viel glück. 


Klare regeln zu klaren aussagen. passt. kann danach keiner rumheulen.


----------



## spacetheace (18. September 2009)

danke für die wünsche


----------

